

Why You Shouldn't Hire Someone From Harvard - samberd
http://www.inc.com/larry-kim/why-you-shouldnt-hire-someone-from-harvard.html

======
puritamirasol
Author says that only hiring from the top school is elitist and discriminates
against people coming from lower ranked schools.

~~~
cafard
There should be disclosure rules for articles like this: show me the
educational credentials of your staff, by level and date hired.

(Disclosure: no, I did not go to an elite school.)

